# What is your age?



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

What is your age?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Poll Options
*What is your age?*
Less than 30
31-39
40-49
60-64
65 or older

I don't fit into any of those choices . . . must be a conspiracy! (g)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Ditto here.


----------



## Fareast (Nov 15, 2006)

Are we missing a section?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Nah they just don't care if you are 50-59.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Us young pups get a vote.
That is if you consider 40 something young.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

Fareast said:


> Are we missing a section?


Sorry, just added the missing section


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm still *under 30*, but getting closer every day....


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I voted, but spouse falls in a different category than me!

Besides, you have the decades with out names.

0-12 your learning things sooooooooo...........
13-19 you know everything so we should hire you
20-29 you realize you do NOT know everything
30-39 you get old .....usually a kid or two around
40-49 you're really old, have teens telling you you know nothing
50-59 you get to live again, said teens are gone!
60-69 golden yrs
70-79 old fart
80-89 really old fart
90+ depends yrs, on whether you need them or not!

It should also be noted if one has kids a bit early or late in life, said decades do change a bit..........


Marty


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sorry...but I don't get these weekly polls asking for personal information. Why not ask sailing questions??
What kind of anchor do you have? 
What's the longest non-stop voyage you've taken?
What kind of anchor do you use? 
What's your keel? 
How big will you next boat be? 
Center Cockpit, Aft Cockpit, Pilot House, Deck Salon...which is best?
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The poll excludes those that are 30 years old.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

BenthosCritter said:


> The poll excludes those that are 30 years old.


Perhaps because 30 is the age of denial.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Sorry...but I don't get these weekly polls asking for personal information. Why not ask sailing questions??
> What kind of anchor do you have?
> What's the longest non-stop voyage you've taken?
> What kind of anchor do you use?
> ...


Targeted marketing Cam. 
Simple as that, it's so they can target marketing for the users.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yeah...I thought about that Chuck...but the response rates don't give anyything close to the demographic reliability needed. Better to do that stuff at sign on.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

They may very well do that stuff on sign on, but by doing polls like this, they figure out "WHOM" is really doing the posting etc vs sign ons. So one could skew the advertising etc accordingly.

Marty


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

blt2ski said:


> they figure out "WHOM" is really doing the posting etc vs sign ons.


Marty, Are you implying that people, other than the actual signed-on members may be making posts?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

TB,

No that is not my implication, it is, while you may have a certain demographic of whom is signing on to post, but whom of that group actually posts is another sub group with in the BIG picture/group. Hence why cam is probably not sure that these surveys work for the big or small picture depending upon how the survey is used etc. 

marty


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Admin.,
You guys didn't get the hint whan you asked what size my family was. The answer is the same; none of your damn business.


----------



## TomandKarens34 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, I can give management a hint. Don't bother trying to sell anything to the 40 to 50 year olds. The ones with teenagers. We're using duct tape to patch the sails, clothes line for running rigging, substituting bondo for fiberglass, and cutting every other corner to make ends meet! I just want to hear from someone who knows how to explain to a teenager that the power button has TWO positions, and has done so SUCCESSFULLY.


----------



## DaveH20 (Jul 13, 2006)

I would have to say that I'm 61 but feel like I'm 40, I live on a 1971 36' Trojan Tri-cabin, sail a 25' catalina, and rebuilding a 1971 62' Benetti motoryacht. 
Oh yeah and the reason I can do all this! I don't have a wife to drive me Dinghy.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Sorry...but I don't get these weekly polls asking for personal information. Why not ask sailing questions??
> *What kind of anchor do you have? *
> What's the longest non-stop voyage you've taken?
> *What kind of anchor do you use? *
> ...


Cam, not to be a smart a$$ or anything but,...........I use the anchor I have


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

OK, I "voted," but *voting* to 65 or older seemed a bit weird.


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

I am 66. But, last Saturday, I went sailing with a good friend on his Sabre 34. He wouldn't let me do anything, instead he and his best friend from grammer school raised and winched in the sails. They are both 93. Yes that's right, ninety three years old.

Scott


----------



## docbob5707 (May 1, 2003)

54 but feel younger. "Most days"


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

Speaking of age and getting older, last year we had to deal with putting my wife's father into a nursing home during his last days. After that ordeal, my wife turned to our son, Alex, and said, "Don't worry Alex, when we get to be that age, your father and I will just get on Tamure, sail out to the middle of the ocean and pull the plug!"

Alex looked at her and said, "Wait! I have a better idea: why don't I sail you our there and drop you off!" No sense in waiting a good cruising boat.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Actually, I'm much younger than the girl I feel - or was that the other way round? Who the hell was Alzheimer anyway?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

> Who the hell was Alzheimer anyway?


He invented Bush Beer which made Milwaukee famous........duhhhhhhh


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm in the majority for the next 2 years!


----------



## Scubajeep (Nov 13, 2007)

My daughter says I really old, my son thinks I'm a kid and my wife keeps telling me to grow up....

So, depending on who you ask I could be 5 or 60, but my mom says I'm 35. I like my sons answer the best.

Todd H
Thibodaux Lousisna


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Age doesn't matter*

I am 27 years old I don't own a house I went the sailboat route. It will be nice to live on cause if you do not like your neighbors its easy to move your house. Oh yeah I was saying that I am 27 and my girlfriend is in her late 40's age is just a number. She looks like she is in her thirties, is mature, no drama, knows what she wants. Its kinda nice to have a sugar momma(dad taught me that from an early age) I know that someday our relationship will come to an end but thats okay cause it is great while it lasts.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

You're not old until you stop looking  61


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

Idiens said:


> Actually, I'm much younger than the girl I feel - or was that the other way round?


Idiens,
think you meant to say that 'a man is only as old as the woman he feels.'


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

JiffyLube said:


> You're not old until you stop looking  61


Actually, what I said is suppose to be "A man is not old until he stops looking."


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I feel so young..... 23 here


----------



## DBartilson (Mar 8, 2005)

*Going cruising...*

I'm 65 and I'm determined to go cruising next year! A house with big yard, an income property, several cars including 2 toy cars (Miata and '74 MGB) and no first mate might make it difficult. Also, an older (30 years old) boat that needs lots of love and care. But, I'm determined and I'll make it happen.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I am 57, and going on 12. No DEPENDS yet required......LOLOLOLOL


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

That was soooo prejudiced. I was just _barely_ into that one age group. I think you need to re calibrate.

Jerry


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

28- and officially a sailor... as of 5 hours ago.


----------



## Jonesy64 (Jul 18, 2008)

So the majority of us are MLC types. Go figure!


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

32! (started sailing 4 months ago)


----------



## jellyellie (Nov 8, 2008)

C'mon! Surely you can break the under 30s down a bit more ;-)


----------



## gman19 (Nov 14, 2008)

forty-one years old!


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't remember how it happened, but at 61, I can still sneeze and remain relatively DRY!


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey there, cam - I'll answer your questions #1 and #3 real quickly: I always use the size anchor I have!
(Doncha just hate a wiseass???)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Old enough to know better.. 53 actually. Got the bug for sailing when I went out on a Hobie with uncle in Cali as a young teen


----------



## CatfishSoup (Nov 23, 2008)

My god! i've been talking with a bunch of old fogies! Does 1990 ring a bell? Thats when i was born. Feeling old yet?


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

youngest one in this poll probably =)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CatfishSoup said:


> My god! i've been talking with a bunch of old fogies! Does 1990 ring a bell? Thats when i was born. Feeling old yet?


*
Passes CatfishSoup a towel so he/she can dry off behind the ears  :laugher


----------



## CatfishSoup (Nov 23, 2008)

MrE2u2 said:


> *
> Passes CatfishSoup a towel so he/she can dry off behind the ears  :laugher


*offers MrE2u2 a hand as he hobbles off the gangway*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

fifty eight


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Love the results!


----------



## jumaggafanny (Jul 20, 2007)

This is an unfair question, my age keeps changing!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

jumaggafanny said:


> This is an unfair question, my age keeps changing!


And Unfortunately it is going up Up UP!!! :laugher


----------



## NoStrings (Mar 19, 2009)

Pushing 60; but having birthdays is always better than the alternative.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

I was 36 when I joined this site--now I am 40. 

I am curious how many Gen Xers are interested in sailing. I am also interested how many gen Xers can afford it.


----------



## SVImpunity (Mar 7, 2009)

Just turned 66.......not sure how I got this far.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

Old enough to know better, just not old enough to do anything about it.


----------



## starchaser36 (Jan 19, 2009)

At 28 I guess im on the tail end of gen X...and although I have a 36 footer ... im also on the tail end of affording it ! hahaha


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

28 and on a 36ft boat im jealous! 
Im 29 now and on a 27 footer. Someone told me you should take your age and add 5ft so i could be time to upgrade.


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

I must be a slow learner. I was 37 when we purchased our first boat and it was a 31 foot catamaran. Do I get extra credit for it having 2 hulls?

Loree
Aboard SeaWolf
CruisersLife.com


----------



## anthon (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm surprised at the amount of younger sailors here. 16% under 30!


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL I am suprized at how many are my age !
53 and ain't getting any younger .... Sailing will make up for it all tho


----------



## dreuge (Sep 18, 2009)

Your still missing all of the 30 yr old folks.....


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

37 by time--younger at heart. funny i wonder if the average boat size goes up proportionally with age? ie...typically more age = more $$$


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

administrator said:


> Sorry, just added the missing section


You should make another correction. Has it is already been said by BenthosCritter, the guys with 30 have no place to vote.

You have a category for the less of 30 years old and one for the ones between 31 to 39. The guys with 30 years old are out .

It should be less than 30 and 30 to 39.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## SoftJazz (Aug 31, 2009)

Or, they could be 30 or younger in that category.

I'm one of them wimmenthings. I'm not supposed to tell my age.


----------



## kahuna92630 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Islander 36*

I guess I do know something about the I-36, since I was responsible for hiring Alan Gurney, directing him to design a 36 foot boat to beat the ears off the Erickson crowd an their 35 footer. I also employed the services of a talented designer to see to the overall design features. Joe Artese was the aforementioned gentelman, who did a magnificent job. The boat wasa resounding success, and I am very proud!
Ken Smith
Ex Pres. Islander Yachts


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

how about under 16? i'm 15


----------



## ArcherBowman (Jul 1, 2009)

I yam 47. I have seven years of dingy experience from ages 9 - 15, and 3 years of small cruiser experience from 44 - 47.

The hiatus was due to discovering "girls" as an alternative to spend money on, rather than boats.

Then the girls got too expensive, and I re-discovered boats.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

A very variable 61, felt like 90 on 4 day rough sail to Isle of Mann last weekend with three sick passengers. the 10 pints of porter and a late start didn,t help 
Felt prime yesterday on a fab 8 hour singlehanded cruise to Lambay island for a spot of fishing. 
To keep feeling young, keep clear of non sailing friends on a small sailboat in bad weather.:laugher 
Safe sailing


----------



## luck66 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am finley a minority at 67


----------



## simpsoned (Jun 6, 2006)

*Old enough to know better...*

but too young for social Security...


----------



## jepomer (Nov 29, 2008)

Next season I move to a minority age while my wife basks in her youth - UNTIL the next year! I do enjoy wearing my "OLD FART" tee shirt. I don't need to make excuses anymore.


----------



## GNI (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm checking the under 40 box while I still can


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

One of the advantages of becoming a member of the golden team has been the the loss of my sense of smell. Personal hygiene has become completely optional.Fortunately I did'nt pollute the gene pool with my affliction.


----------



## ismwo (Nov 30, 2010)

61


----------



## Connor72 (Dec 23, 2011)

ismwo said:


> 61


You win! But there is still a place for improvement


----------



## n8kraft (Dec 31, 2009)

27. My age is the same as the length of my boat, a Catalina 27. Time to get a bigger boat, though, a Cheoy Lee Offshore 41.


----------



## youmeandthed (Jan 19, 2012)

Under 29...... Still got a few categories to go


----------



## deckofficer (Feb 18, 2012)

Just made it into the most popular 50~59 group, or at least for a few more months.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

"What is your age?"

You mean on _this_ planet?


----------



## bbonifaci (Jun 22, 2007)

56 with two kids in grade school.


----------



## heenakapoor (May 29, 2012)

I'm still 32 years.....


----------



## paintpollz (Nov 16, 2011)

24 years and trying to break into sailing!


----------



## captden (Jun 28, 2000)

59 still in the power group for a few months


----------



## terra453 (Sep 6, 2010)

Both my husband and I are 59.
This is only our 3rd sailing season. (We live in Canada)


----------



## badfish_2 (Jun 4, 2012)

36 and wife is 34


----------



## Islander30Vagabond (Jul 16, 2012)

Under 30 for three more years.


----------



## Sailsteady (May 22, 2001)

48 with 31 of them spent in the Army. 3 more to go!!!


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

64, 65 in November, then I loose the damn work and become a kid again, free, free at last!

Jack Sparrow: Not just the Spanish Main, love. The entire ocean. The entire wo'ld. Wherever we want to go, we'll go. That's what a ship is, you know. It's not just a keel and a hull and a deck and sails, that's what a ship needs but what a ship is... what the Black Pearl really is... is freedom.


----------



## CVAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Just celebrated the 24 anniversary of my 26th birthday in March.


----------

